# Libronix help



## D. Paul (Jun 4, 2005)

If anyone is willing, I have a Q regarding unlocking a new title in Libronix. (This route may actually be faster than using their online help...)

I purchased a title from Rejoice Software and loaded the CD. All is fine except that when Libronix asks for the serial # from the CD packet and I enter the #, it says it is "Invalid" so the resource remains locked. I have other titles on the system but I've never encountered this prob before. Anybody?


----------



## Reed (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Donald -
I have installed libronix a few times and have usually had no problems -- is libronix asking for the original cd serial # or the new s/n from the new software?

do you have all of the codes from your earlier versions and libraries? You might try unistalling everything and reinstalling from scratch...

I had good experience with libronix's email help when I had to register or re activate a title -- they sent me the code I needed. So if you have some time you might want to just give them a ring.

God speed on resolving your issue.
Reed


----------

